# What do you carpers think



## flathunter (Apr 5, 2004)

We have had two days of cold rain so the water temps in the lakes have probably went down..Supposed to be sunny and 70 friday and I want to hit a local lake, am I wasting my time?


----------



## crappielooker (Apr 5, 2004)

nope..with the great looking forcast for thursday you should have some hungry fish looking to eat..i would try where you saw them last time the heatwave was here..
thats my opinion..


----------



## catking (Apr 5, 2004)

Oh sure Jackson-Jump on the carpin bandwagon  You wasting your time fishing  NEVER  Seriously, it should be just right by then. CATKING.


----------



## RiverRat (Apr 5, 2004)

Jack,
Find nice shallow bays....thats where ive found them on the lakes so far this year......the shallower water warms faster....will also find channel cats stacked up there too.

Carpin is a ton of fun, almost any water will hold them and its a VERY untapped resource.
Can anyone name the species in Ohio that grow over 40 lbs.?? and can be found all over the state?

Flathead catfish: 76.5lbs. 58 5/8" , Clendening Lake ,Richard Affolter, New Philadelphia July 28, 1979 
Common Carp: 50lbs. 40" ,Paint Creek ,Judson Holton, Chillicothe May 24, 1967 
Buffalo Sucker: 46.01lbs. 42" ,Hoover Reservoir ,Tim Veit, Galena July 2, 1999 
Musky: 55.13lbs. 50 1/4" ,Piedmont Lake, Joe D. Lykins, Piedmont April 12, 1972 

Good fishing to ya,
Scott


----------



## catking (Apr 5, 2004)

Scott brings up a very good point. I live within 45 minutes of around 5-6 lakes that were never good for cattin (decent, not good) But always held a nice population of big carp. Now, I'm in a hotbed of lakes in my region. Hey, I fished for cats for one reason, the sport and fight of it. Carp are just as good in my book, the only diffrence is the bait smells better  CATKING !!!


----------



## RiverRat (Apr 5, 2004)

Man you got that right 'King, same great fighters...but ya dont "smell" as bad after those long hours of catching fish..lol

Yea carp are all over this great State..pits, ponds, lakes , Res. & rivers are FULL of great angling for them....if your wiling to give the common carp a shout.

and yea...they are ALMOST as good in my book too....hey give me time....lol

Scott


----------



## flathunter (Apr 5, 2004)

I have got two places in mind, one is a small city park lake here in town appx 5acres that they stock with Carp every year for a fishing derby, I think a 40-lber won it last year.Or the shallow end of lake logan..It is hard for me to get into this carpin because I dont feel right not fishing with Shad.LOL But I do smell better when I get home.


----------



## tpet96 (Apr 6, 2004)

Flat.......I agree with everyone as usual  

Get yourself some fishmeal, and make doughballs with the fishmeal. You'll still smell like shad, and you'll feel right at home catching carp


----------



## PAYARA (Apr 7, 2004)

i seem to catch loads of both species on the
same baits


----------

